# Need help finding AVR or preamp with small footprint



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

My friend recently moved into a new house and is having trouble getting his AV gear set up. There are built in shelves which he has to use for his gear, and they are very shallow.

His system at the moment consists of a Pyle 75 watt 2 channel amp, 2 polk bookshelf speakers, and a powered subwoofer. It sounds good enough for him, but he wants to be able to control volume and switch between sources with a remote.

His requirements are pretty simple. An AVR or preamp with a depth of 12 inches and $200-$300 price. The more features the better.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you looked at Parasound Z? Might stretch the budget just a bit, but they should be available used.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Tall order. Pre amps typically cost way more than $300, and even most receivers are more than 12” in depth. Your best bet is to dig around the various manufacturer’s websites and check the dimensions of their cheapest offerings and see if you can turn up anything. I checked a couple (Pioneer and Yamaha) and both were over 12” (Yamaha RX-V373 was 12-3/8).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Mikeythai said:


> My friend recently moved into a new house and is having trouble getting his AV gear set up. There are built in shelves which he has to use for his gear, and they are very shallow.
> 
> His system at the moment consists of a Pyle 75 watt 2 channel amp, 2 polk bookshelf speakers, and a powered subwoofer. It sounds good enough for him, but he wants to be able to control volume and switch between sources with a remote.
> 
> His requirements are pretty simple. An AVR or preamp with a depth of 12 inches and $200-$300 price. The more features the better.


How many/type inputs does the Pyle have, or he require?
I have one of these http://store.sure-electronics.com/audio/1aa925 that I use to power the rear drivers on one of my larger systems. It has 3 inputs (one digital) and bluetooth connectivity and is around 50w/ch, probably similar to the Pyles true output.
The remote takes getting use to, but all in all, not too shabby for around $110 shipped iirc.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## bassfeen (Dec 16, 2013)

Whats your budget?


----------



## bassfeen (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry, Just realised you stated 300 dollars, that's gona be pretty hard. Try to look on Ebay ADA Pre-amps are going for around 700 ish range and sound very warm compared to the Japanese brands.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I think he ended up buying an Onkyo. I will still give him the info on the other options, and see if I can get a pic of his system when he gets it hooked up.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does he have a HTPC... If so he could use JRiver MC19 as it has full processing for surround and speaker calibration built in. You would only need amps then.


----------

